# CA18ET + correct distributor



## mag44uk (May 8, 2004)

I`m fitting an imported low mileage engine into a customers car ( a Reliant ss1 ! ) The original engine is a CA18ET with a distributor that fits in the head just behind the cambelt cover. This dizzy has the speed sensor and the position sensor built into it. The car uses the Nissan ECCS fuel/ignition ecu.
The engine that I have been supplied with appears to be a CA18E?. It has eight plugs and presumably had a twin coil arrangement in the donor car. I have no idea what vehicle this engine is out of,I`ve not seen this type fitted in a UK car. My problem is that this engine came without a dizzy and the one from the original engine wont fit. The "new" engine needs a dizzy that fits in the end of the head. A dizzyfrom a Bluebird will physically fit but lacks the speed sensors etc. What I`ve got is an engine which turns over and sparks but because the ecu is lacking speed sensor info it wont pulse the injectors.
I would be gratefull if anyone can give me any pointers.
Regards,
Tony in the UK


----------



## davehoos (Aug 3, 2003)

mag44uk said:


> The engine that I have been supplied with appears to be a CA18E?. It has eight plugs and presumably had a twin coil arrangement in the donor car. I have no idea what vehicle this engine is out of,I`ve not seen this type fitted in a UK car. My problem is that this engine came without a dizzy and the one from the original engine wont fit. The "new" engine needs a dizzy that fits in the end of the head. I would be gratefull if anyone can give me any pointers.
> Regards,
> Tony in the UK


front wheel drive CA18ET have a rear mounted dist that your after T72?[stanza/bluebird].exhaust emmision contries use the 8 plugs.you need the 8 plug ecu if you use all plugs as if it worked you get detonation.
try www.datsunworld.com in the uk and other web sites..you need a silvia engine.
some very hard to get engines were fitted with modified rear drive S12 silvia and van engines mid 1980's.Very common in here in australia.[bluebird-skyline].the 8 plug is not a problem you just dont use the exhaust plugs.14 sump plugs.[check depth].
Is there room for a 6 inch dist hanging out the end of the head.

CA18E mostly have a igniter inside the dist and are fuel only ecu.,and no stuffing around other than giving the ecu the extra 4 deg of crank pulse can make it work.you may get a crank angle sensor of a CA dohc or modify the dohc ecu but a fuel only aftermarket computor would be cheeper.

CA18E is not good enough for turbo work.different engine.the block is ot as good so repairing the original head would be a waiste of time. 
the water pump on a front drive is not made to handle a fan blade so check if needed.

my advise is to get a refund.if you have a spare dist at the end of project email me [email protected] as i have a low km jap CA18ET sitting here and cant get a cap and rotor..


----------

